# breakeven cuttoff grade (minería)



## Caliban

Es un curso en Optimización de la Planificación Minera y dice:

This course introduces the importance of designing a block model, *determining the breakeven vs. optimum cutoff grade* to define a sound production strategy within the mining operation. 

Entiendo el significado de breakeven de "rentable" "Punto de equilibrio", pero en este contexto minero ¿cómo funcionaría mejor?

_Este curso explica la importancia de diseñar un modelo de bloques, *determinar (¿elegir entre?) la ley de corte óptima o la de punto de equilibrio/rentable* para definir una estrategia sensata de producción dentro de la operación minera._

Gracias de antemano,
Caliban


----------



## William Stein

Hi,
Why is "grade" = "ley". Is it about the degree of purity of an alloy or something?
I guess the "breakeven grade" is the "grade" at which the profits and expenses just balance each other out ("equilibrio económico"?) whereas the "optimum cutoff grade" would be the degree of purity that maxmizes profits (maybe the idea of "cutoff" is that if you try to go above that degree of purity the processing costs are so high that the profits are lower)


----------



## Caliban

Hey William,
Yes, cut-off grade is "ley de corte" in Spanish, but I don´t know how breakeven vs optimum cut-off grade would be translated... 

*ley de corte (min), cut-off grade, es aquélla por debajo de la cual un yacimiento no es económicamente explotable; corresponde a la ley más baja que puede tener un cuerpo mineralizado para ser extraído con beneficio económico*


----------



## William Stein

Caliban said:


> Hey William,
> Yes, cut-off grade is "ley de corte" in Spanish, but I don´t know how breakeven vs optimum cut-off grade would be translated...
> 
> *ley de corte (min), cut-off grade, es aquélla por debajo de la cual un yacimiento no es económicamente explotable; corresponde a la ley más baja que puede tener un cuerpo mineralizado para ser extraído con beneficio económico*



*¿L*ey mínima para garantizar la rentablidad?


----------



## Caliban

Would it make sense if I translate it as 

_Este curso explica la importancia de diseñar un modelo de bloques, *determinar  la ley de corte óptima en relación a la rentable* para así definir una estrategia sensata de producción dentro de la operación minera._


----------



## William Stein

Caliban said:


> Would it make sense if I translate it as
> 
> _Este curso explica la importancia de diseñar un modelo de bloques, *determinar  la ley de corte óptima en relación a la rentable* para así definir una estrategia sensata de producción dentro de la operación minera._



That doesn't make any sense to me (sorry).
What about "la importancia de determinar la ley mínima para garantizar la rentabilidad así que la ley que permita la máxima rentabilidad,


----------



## Caliban

I hear you, but unfortunately your suggestion doesn't make much sense for me either  
I need to keep the idea that cut-off grade es "ley de corte" so....using what you suggested, maybe it could be: La importancia de determinar la ley de corte mínima para garantizar rentabilidad en relación a una ley de corte de máxima rentabilidad ¿?

Thanks for helping, I appreciate it
Caliban


----------



## LanguageUser1234

Para mí, lo de "breakeven versus cutoff grade" se refiere a la diferencia entre las dos: algo así como "la ley de corte mínima rentable frenta a la óptima"?

Solo una idea.


----------



## William Stein

Caliban said:


> I hear you, but unfortunately your suggestion doesn't make much sense for me either
> I need to keep the idea that cut-off grade es "ley de corte" so....using what you suggested, maybe it could be: La importancia de determinar la ley de corte mínima para garantizar rentabilidad en relación a una ley de corte de máxima rentabilidad ¿?
> 
> Thanks for helping, I appreciate it
> Caliban



Pero porqué "en relación a"? "Versus" = comparado con, opuesto a... Son dos cosas distintas.
Encontré "ley de corte marginal" para cut-off grade:
*Buenas Practicas Estimacion de Reservas - JP Gonzalez*

comisionminera.cl/.../57-taller-buenas-practicas-para-l...

Aug 21, 2013 - La *ley de corte marginal* es la ley más baja estimada que puede ser extraída y tratada rentablemente.

Mira este link, debe de contener el otro término también


----------



## Caliban

Thank you both.

You are right William... it is VERSUS so it should be frente a o comparado con...

I scanned through the document and on page 34 it describes what *Ley de Corte* es and it explains the difference between a ley de corte marginal and a ley de corte real:

_La ley de corte real utilizada para el informe puede ser superior a la ley de corte marginal estimada. Esto quizás por motivos económicos, la minería, control de leyes u otras razones prácticas. _ _La ley(s) de corte utilizada debe indicarse claramente, sin ambigüedades y fácil de entender_.

But again, breakeven wouldn't be marginal or real....nor optimum...Would it?


----------



## William Stein

I don't think it's "real". It's probably ley..optima o crítica, see if you can figure it out from this one:
*Estimación de la ley de corte critica - Rincon Minero - Scribd*

https://es.scribd.com/.../Estimacion-de-la-*ley-de-corte*-...
Translate this page

Dec 8, 2011 - La expresión inicial para la Ley de Corte Crítica puede expresarse de ..... Si observamos en la fórmula de la *ley de corte óptima*


----------

